

Vancouver VC wants an Entrepreneur-in-Residence for 2010 - vancity
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/vancouver-vc-wants-an-entrepreneur-in-residence-for-2010

======
jasonlbaptiste
I would kill to do something like this. VCs need someone in the firm that's a
product/engineering guy to really connect with entrepreneurs for that first
chat. Something akin to the EIR role is probably the best place for them to
be. Kevin Hale describes how that role might work after a constant flow of
crappy VC interns who don't understand their product calling them about Wufoo:

"I've yet to wait for a VC to come and talk to me and have an idea, at the
table and say, 'Look. I've looked at your business. I've looked at what you
guys've done. Have you thought about these?' Right? I don't hear that at all.
I don't understand. That's not how I would approach having someone be excited
about wanting to be a partner in business."

------
aditya
What exactly does an EIR do?

Can anyone on HN who has been one, or known one really well tell us what a
typical day in the life of an EIR is and what is exciting about the job?

As I understand it, it is a temporary position before you become the growth-
stage CEO of a company that the VC has previously funded? Or to become the CEO
of a CEO-less company that the VC is funding? Is that about right? What else
do EIRs do?

~~~
vibhavs
Here's a good explanation that I found:

"What does an EIR do?" - [http://framethink.wordpress.com/2009/08/08/what-
does-an-eir-...](http://framethink.wordpress.com/2009/08/08/what-does-an-eir-
do/)

~~~
aditya
Ah, nice post. Also, worthwhile:
[http://framethink.wordpress.com/2009/08/08/many-benefits-
and...](http://framethink.wordpress.com/2009/08/08/many-benefits-and-a-giant-
risk-for-eirs/)

Slightly comparable risk to Chris Dixon's why you don't want to raise seed
money from a VC firm: [http://cdixon.org/2009/08/14/the-problem-with-taking-
seed-mo...](http://cdixon.org/2009/08/14/the-problem-with-taking-seed-money-
from-big-vcs/)

------
unouno
Here is a bit more info from the actual posting:

"If you are an individual with an outstanding entrepreneurial spirit and mind,
who is looking to create the next best thing in consumer internet, would like
to assist in the evaluation of potential investments and provide functional
expertise to existing portfiolio companies, we would love to hear from you.
You need to have a successful track record as entrepreneur or CEO / CTO in a
start-up environment, ideally in the Consumer Internet area."

